# Austin area meet-up ?? Sunday MAY 23 in Salado - north of Austin??



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Updated with option for date on Sunday May 23 instead of Saturday May 22.
Locked poll since it looks like May is better than April.  Looking for opiniong on May 22nd somewhere in Salado...

UPDATED WITH A POLL FOR APRIL AND MAY.  I only did weekends since those are easier for me 



I was really hoping that someone else would start this up, but since no one else has mentioned it, I'll take the plunge.
Is there any interest in an Austin area meet-up in April or May or even later??
I know there are quite a few of us in the area and I've really enjoyed seeing the photos of the other meets, so I thought it might be fun if we gave it a try.  I live in Cedar Park near 183 and 620, but I work on the south side near I35 and Ben White.  I work weird hours, so weekends might be better for me, but with enough notice, I can usually rearrange my work schedule if needed.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Andra, I live in Pflugerville, and could be persuaded to come to an Austin area meetup if enough folks express an interest.  Weekends are probably best for me, though I could probably participate on weekday evenings.  I also have every other Friday free.

Have you thought about where to have it?  I wonder if Book People would mind if we met in their coffee shop...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hi! I just did the Dallas/Fort Worth Meet Up last weekend but I live in Houston. I am a teacher so I have weekends off. I could do a May Meet Up with enough notice. April is all booked up already... I am a Girl Scout leader... I will keep watching this thread to see if you guys plan it when I can attend. We had 8 KB friends show up to ours but it was a weird weekend due to the freaky snow... so we were missing about 6 or 7 who were supposed to be there. Hopefully more can attend this Austin one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Hi Andra, I live in Pflugerville, and could be persuaded to come to an Austin area meetup if enough folks express an interest. Weekends are probably best for me, though I could probably participate on weekday evenings. I also have every other Friday free.
> 
> Have you thought about where to have it? I wonder if Book People would mind if we met in their coffee shop...


I honestly hadn't gotten that far. I figured I'd wait to see where most folks were coming from. But I'll put that on the list. I think it would be better to call and ask them before we just show up. It would probably be good for them though. I don't purchase many paper books any more, but I'd probably have to get some local stuff if I went in there.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Dallas was just too far for me, but I may be able to make Austin since that is only about 3 or 4 hours away from me.  (I live in Brazoria county on the coast pretty close to Houston)  I'll keep watching for details.  April is out for me though, as I'll be in Malta for a few weeks.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I live in Bastrop, so weekends would be best for me.  The only weekends I'm unavailable in the near future is Easter weekend and May 14 - 16th.

I love Bookpeople but I admit I'm not sure how receptive they'd be to e-book readers    The only times I go anymore is when an author I know is in town and I like the author well enough to pay full price for their DTB book to get it signed.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Sienna_98 said:


> I love Bookpeople but I admit I'm not sure how receptive they'd be to e-book readers


True, but it can't hurt to ask - besides, I have a hard time going in Book People without buying SOMETHING, be it book, magazine, toy, or whatever. Besides, I figured they'd be more receptive to Kindles than B&N or Borders .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If I may be so bold, I would like to make a suggestion:

Mention this thread and the meet in posts in other threads.
Some members do not look at the main threads anymore, they just read and post in the threads they are used to.
I saw this because of a mention of it in the Good Morning thread.
While some of us spend a lot of time here and scan through a lot of threads, others spend only a limited time and yet they might enjoy attending a meet.

See we are going to have another meet in the WashDC/Balt/Annapolis area again in April.
But I am not sure that all who might want to attend know that.  So we need to do a better job of "advertising" too.


Good luck with this,
Just sayin......


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Geoff - since this is my first time, I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I live in San Antonio, so I'd be up for a meeting. I'm fine with April or May.
I'm glad you started this thread! I've wanted to attend a meet-up, but I was afraid no one lived around the San Antonio/Austin area.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think there are quite a few of us - just don't know how many will be interested in getting together.  So far it looks like a weekend may be better...  wonder if I can change this to a poll for dates??


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

I am in San Antonio, but would happily make the drive for a meetup!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Bump since it's getting into April.  Those of you who answered, is April 24th still good for you?  If there are folks driving in, would it be better to meet around lunchtime or shortly thereafter?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

April 24th is good for me! I think meeting for lunch would be good, but I'm definitely not opposed to meeting for coffee instead. Is there any particular place someone had in mind?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said she couldn't make it in April.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd love to make it.  I enjoyed the Dallas get together immensely, but it would have to be in May.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Meredith Sinclair said she couldn't make it in April.


Thanks for remembering Jeff! We are doing so many Girl Scout things these days, April is all booked. And April 26 is DH's B-day so the 24th will be the weekend we celebrate... If everyone else decides April 24th I will just have to wait for the next one...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody been to Salado?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, I'm not in any rush, and I would like to meet as many wonderful people as possible! That said, if it's just impossible for everyone to meet on one particular date, I'm not opposed to having more than one. 



Jeff said:


> Anybody been to Salado?


Not yet! But I'll be going there on the 15th!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Not yet! But I'll be going there on the 15th!


It's a great little town, an easy drive from anywhere in central Texas and easier for the Dallas folks.

After you visited, tell us your thoughts.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It's a great little town, an easy drive from anywhere in central Texas and easier for the Dallas folks.
> 
> After you visited, tell us your thoughts.


I'd originally planned to go there just to skydive, but now I think I'll take the time to look around the town. Thanks for the suggestion, and I'll definitely let you know what I thought!

Even without being there, though, I can already say that I wouldn't mind making the drive there for a meet up as well. Dallas is a bit too far for me, but Salado is definitely doable.

I'm sure I'm absolutely no help in determining when and where to meet since I'm pretty easy with everything. Sorry!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

As I recall we have members in Lampasas, Georgetown, Fort Hood and College Station. If so they might consider Salado more convenient than fighting the Austin traffic.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never actually been TO Salado.  But I've seen the signs while driving on I35.  Is there somewhere we could meet there?
Desilu posted that a drive in from San Antonio was possible as well.
I'm certainly open to suggestions.  Hmmm, wonder if I can change my poll?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I would love to meet up with everyone, but April isn't good for me either.  I'm leaving for a trip in a couple days and won't be back until the 19th.  The 24th that was mentioned I already have a performance I have to be in, then I have to meet my kids at Moody Gardens in Galveston.  May would be better, but please go ahead and make plans and if I can make it that's great, and if I can't I'll just shoot for the next one


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I've never actually been TO Salado. But I've seen the signs while driving on I35. Is there somewhere we could meet there?
> Desilu posted that a drive in from San Antonio was possible as well.
> I'm certainly open to suggestions. Hmmm, wonder if I can change my poll?


Adelea's on Main
Ambrosia Tea Room
Browning's Courtyard Cafe
Inn on the Creek
Johnny's Steaks and Bar-B-Q
Roy T's Old Salado Bakery
Salado Wine Seller
Stagecoach Inn
The Range at the Barton House
The Vineyard at Florence



> The Village of Salado is the perfect place for a weekend get-a-way. With several bed and breakfasts and only a short drive up I35, between Waco and Austin, Texas, Salado has something for everyone.
> 
> Main Street and vicinity is a lively marketplace with over 60 shops and artists galleries. Whether you're in the mood for fine art, antiques, pottery, crafts, collectibles, Americana, southwest or south-of-the-border decor, handcrafted furniture, trendy or exclusive fashions, or gourmet foods and wines, you'll find something you love.


http://www.salado.com/


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff, it looks like I need to make a scouting trip to Salado!
Folks, from the responses, I'm starting to look at May dates instead of April ones.  And looking at the possible meeting locations in Salado, Saturday seems to be a better day.  So how about May 22nd?  And since it may be a bit of a drive, 1:00pm-ish?

And if this is too far for some folks, we can always look at another date/time closer to Austin proper.  Salado looks like it could be a fun day trip.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

From the information that Jeff sent, I am leaning towards Roy T's Old Salado Bakery since it mentions that it has wi-fi. It also looks like it has a large variety of food with various price ranges. Here's the link if you want to check it out: http://www.oldsaladobakery.com/index.htm

I still think I need to go up there and check it out to make sure it's suitable...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Jeff, it looks like I need to make a scouting trip to Salado!
> Folks, from the responses, I'm starting to look at May dates instead of April ones. And looking at the possible meeting locations in Salado, Saturday seems to be a better day. So how about May 22nd? And since it may be a bit of a drive, 1:00pm-ish?
> 
> And if this is too far for some folks, we can always look at another date/time closer to Austin proper. Salado looks like it could be a fun day trip.


If you want me to, I can go down there and take pictures next weekend. I think you're closer but I don't have the Austin traffic.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff, if you can get there next weekend, that would be great.  We will be out of town so the soonest I can get there is the 17th.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If the weather cooperates so that I can take pictures, I'll do it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Adelea's Bistro has a fast, free wireless access point.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree. Thanks for the pictures, Jeff! It's seems like a lovely spot to meet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> From the information that Jeff sent, I am leaning towards Roy T's Old Salado Bakery since it mentions that it has wi-fi. It also looks like it has a large variety of food with various price ranges. Here's the link if you want to check it out: http://www.oldsaladobakery.com/index.htm
> 
> I still think I need to go up there and check it out to make sure it's suitable...


Oops, Andra, I forgot to check this out. My first stop was the Chamber of Commerce, they gave me a list and this wasn't on it. Sorry. I can run back down there if you want me to.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

The "Tea" in the picture on the sign sold me!  Looks great, Jeff.  I'll mark my calendar if everyone agrees.  May 22.  An auspicious day indeed!  Here I come Salado.    What time?  Tea time?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

OliviaD said:


> The "Tea" in the picture on the sign sold me! Looks great, Jeff. I'll mark my calendar if everyone agrees. May 22. An auspicious day indeed! Here I come Salado.  What time? Tea time?


Andra's the organizer. Whatever you folks agree to is fine with me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Andra's good for whatever you guys think.  Thank You Jeff for taking one for the team and making the trip for photos.  The "Tea" in the picture convince me that this is the BEST location for us...
Scoping out their website, I found this information on the afternoon teas:


A gratuity of 17% will be added to parties of 6 or more.

~ Afternoon Teas
In order to allow us to serve you the freshest scones and bite sized desserts, we regret that all afternoon teas are by reservation only.  A 24 hour notice is required for all reservations.

As You Like It Tea
Includes a pot of tea and your choice of dessert from our Sweets menu.  $8.50 per person

Wuthering Heights Tea
Includes a pot of tea and our signature three tiered tray of treats that includes a scone, a selection of finger sandwiches, bite sized desserts, and seasonal fruit.  $19.95 per person

Sense and Sensibility Tea
In addition to a pot of tea, our signature three tiered tray of treats that includes a scone, a selection of finger sandwiches, bite sized desserts, and seasonal fruit you will also receive a slice of our quiche of the day and a cup of soup.  $29.95 per person

Great Expectations Tea
In addition to a pot of tea, a slice of our quiche of the day, a cup of soup, our signature three tiered tray of treats that includes a scone, a selection of finger sandwiches, bite sized desserts, and seasonal fruit you will also receive a glass of sparkling wine and a small bag of tea to take home with you.  $39.95 per person

Let me know what you guys think and I'll call for more info - I'm leaning towards the As You Like It (least expensive), but could go for the Wuthering Heights.  I think I'd rather pick out my own tea to take home...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oops, Andra, I forgot to check this out. My first stop was the Chamber of Commerce, they gave me a list and this wasn't on it. Sorry. I can run back down there if you want me to.


If everyone is OK with Adela's, I don't think that's necessary. I just wanted a hotspot and Adela's website did not mention it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Jeff, your pictures are great. I'd love to come and see my buds Meredith and Olivia and meet some others so I'll keep checking here.


Sorry, Cobbie... I am just getting back into the KB as I have been quite busy lately to the point that I should probably hire someone to help me... do something... anyway, May 22 is my DD's BIG day. She is in a play "Charlie & the Cholcolate Factory" So, since I guess our poll of dates must have not gone in my favor I guess I gotta catch another meet... When does the Dallas area one meet again? Has anyone decided yet? I am SO out of it lately... and I am afraid I have a bad habit... if I lose track of something I tend to get too frustrated to catch up... I usually just give it up completely... and I really DON'T want to do that with the KB... I love my KB friends... just hard to catch up! CAN NOT believe it took me THIS long to realize I will miss this meet!!!!  Totally frustrating!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> The "Tea" in the picture on the sign sold me! Looks great, Jeff. I'll mark my calendar if everyone agrees. May 22. An auspicious day indeed! Here I come Salado.  What time? Tea time?


I sent you an email about the date Olivia... That is the date of the play M invited you to!  I don't even think we KNEW the date when she actually invited you... had to work around high school graduations for a venue...  Late date agreement now I will miss the meet! We will understand if you miss the play...  So sorry...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't mind doing it on Sunday the 23rd if that's better for everyone.

Meredith, I'll be in the Dallas area for vacation earlier in May if you have any interest in checking out the Johnson Branch of Ray Roberts Lake State Park.  We will have the kayaks (including the tandem) with us.  PM me if you want details.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm good for either day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Andra said:


> I don't mind doing it on Sunday the 23rd if that's better for everyone.
> 
> Meredith, I'll be in the Dallas area for vacation earlier in May if you have any interest in checking out the Johnson Branch of Ray Roberts Lake State Park. We will have the kayaks (including the tandem) with us. PM me if you want details.


Thanks Ma'am! We can do the 23rd! Who else is going to be there? Is that problematic for anyone?


Jeff said:


> I'm good for either day.


 Thanks Jeff!

Olivia How about you?


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm game for it.  Sunday Eleventy-leventh, at 49 o'clock at a Salad Bar somewhere in Austin, right?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm up for either day as well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> I'm game for it. Sunday Eleventy-leventh, at 49 o'clock at a Salad Bar somewhere in Austin, right?


Hmmm... Ms. Olivia... you haven't been paying attention have ya?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmm... Ms. Olivia... you haven't been paying attention have ya?


Congrats on your 2121 posts, Miss Meredith. I won't be able to make to the Kindle meet... again!! So sad. Which salad bar is it?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Congrats on your 2121 posts, Miss Meredith. I won't be able to make to the Kindle meet... again!! So sad. Which salad bar is it?


Where HAVE you been Brendan Olivia was just joking about the Salad Bar... if you read back you will see it is a Tea House we are meeting at! She likes tea houses as her book is about a "tea shop".  AND I had no idea that I had hit 2121... Is that a good number for ya? I know you HATE numbers!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I've been busy with other things and in the mean time plans have been made for the Austin area meetup!  I'm good for Sunday the 23rd - it's the following weekend I'll be out of town.  And Adelia's in Salado sounds wonderful!  I've been looking for a new tea shop ever since my favorite in Round Rock closed.  As for reservations - will have to check to see whether I need 1 or 2 reservations and for what level of afternoon tea service. If I'm running solo then the "As You Like It" will be fine but if not...  will have to check and see.

Jeff, when you scouted the location, did you happen to notice what the seating is like inside?  What were the chairs like?  Arms?  Sturdy or spindly?  Might make a difference as far as who comes along with me...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Jeff, when you scouted the location, did you happen to notice what the seating is like inside? What were the chairs like? Arms? Sturdy or spindly? Might make a difference as far as who comes along with me...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

y'all are going to have sooooo much fun!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Seeing all of the pics on the DC meet-up thread made me want to bring this one to the front page! Can we get a list started of who all is going to be there?

1) Meredith Sinclair... Well, seeing I AM already _here._  
2) Jeff
3) Andra
4) Duane
5) Jamie
6) Kcrady
7) Cobbie
 Olivia?? It's NOT at a Salad Bar!!!!! 
9) Sendie??


Anju No. 469 said:


> y'all are going to have sooooo much fun!


Thanks Anju! Wish you could be there. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Add me (and Duane)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Add me (Jamie)!


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Please check the list and make sure I did not forget anyone.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Meredith and Jeff, will you keep an eye on this thread since we are going to be out of pocket for a while.  I'll try to check in, but I'm not sure how much connectivity we will have...  Thanks - A


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I have it marked but Meredith is far more trustworthy.

I hope it's a good "out of pocket" experience.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I have it marked but Meredith is far more trustworthy.
> 
> I hope it's a good "out of pocket" experience.


Oh yeah - going to a state park with a big lake and taking the kayaks...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Andra said:


> Meredith and Jeff, will you keep an eye on this thread since we are going to be out of pocket for a while. I'll try to check in, but I'm not sure how much connectivity we will have... Thanks - A


I got it Andra! 


Jeff said:


> I have it marked but Meredith is far more trustworthy.
> 
> I hope it's a good "out of pocket" experience.


Thanks Jeff... I thought *you* were the dependable one!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks Jeff... I thought *you* were the dependable one!


Silly girl.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well pooh... I just now read through this entire thread and was all excited and now disappointed! Was excited when the meet date was on Saturday and was all set to add my name to the list of those attending when BAM, the day moved to Sunday... I am scheduled to sing a solo at church that Sunday and won't be able to come. Hopefully another meet up will be planned later on. I will keep a better watch on things so I can plan for it. I am in NE Texas (Tyler/Longview area), so Dallas works or even Houston. I also travel to Midland at least 3 times a year, so that would work for me as well. Hope you guys have a wonderful time and if plans change for me between now and the 23rd I may surprise you all!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> ...if plans change for me between now and the 23rd I may surprise you all!


Now that would be a wonderful surprise.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Is there a set time? The only one I noticed was when the Saturday date was mentioned. I would like to go ahead and put it in my calendar just in case.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Angela said:


> Well pooh... I just now read through this entire thread and was all excited and now disappointed! Was excited when the meet date was on Saturday and was all set to add my name to the list of those attending when BAM, the day moved to Sunday... I am scheduled to sing a solo at church that Sunday and won't be able to come. Hopefully another meet up will be planned later on. I will keep a better watch on things so I can plan for it. I am in NE Texas (Tyler/Longview area), so Dallas works or even Houston. I also travel to Midland at least 3 times a year, so that would work for me as well. Hope you guys have a wonderful time and if plans change for me between now and the 23rd I may surprise you all!


Sorry Angela... that's MY fault... DD's Willy Wonka play is on Saturday... the studio had to juggle Kingwood venues for the play... due to graduations...  So... the 22 was what they could get.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks Jeff. Is there a set time? The only one I noticed was when the Saturday date was mentioned. I would like to go ahead and put it in my calendar just in case.


I was hoping that someone else would answer you, Angela. I don't know what time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am thinking still 1PM because of us all driving a ways...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was thinking afternoon-ish so 1pm is good for me. I'll check the count when I get home tomorrow and then call the place to see if we need to do anything special for a small group.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

1:00 PM works for me.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like I need to cancel on the meetup - something has come up and I don't think I'll be able to get there.  Maybe next time...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

kcrady said:


> Looks like I need to cancel on the meetup - something has come up and I don't think I'll be able to get there. Maybe next time...


  Awwwwwe... I wish you could be there... But another meet-up will work!  That means we will need to schedule another one soon!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been trying so hard to work this into my schedule but can't seem to get everything in order. It is a 4.5 hour drive for me from Longview. Still haven't ruled it out just yet, but it is not looking good for me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

could someone please verify the address and time of the meeting so I don't have to re-read this thread? I would appreciate it!! thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Adelea's Bistro
302 North Main Street
Salado, Texas

http://www.adeleas.com/

We're meeting at 1:00 PM.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Reminder everyone! The Meet-Up is THIS Sunday @ 1PM. Hope you all can make it.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Is this a private party or can a newcomer to Texas join in?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Everyone is welcome. We'd all be delighted if you joined us.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The more, the merrier!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I know you guys will have a really good time.  Wish I could be there.  Take lots of pictures!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, pictures please.  Of your Kindles and yourselves.  
Thank you.
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

On my way out the door. See you soon.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We are here.  We're going to sit on the patio and wait.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

So far
Alvin = Atomic Bookworm
Andra
Angela
Cobbie
Duane
Cara - Andra's cousin


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

AddieLove is here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair and Olivia are also here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so jealous.
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

http://tweetphoto.com/23674411

Here's a group photo.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  Keep 'em coming.
deb


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

The kindle meetup at the kindleboards meetup http://tweetphoto.com/23681117


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Left to right, bottom photo:
Cobbie, Angela, Duane, Cara, Alvin, Meridith (sitting forward), Andra (leaning back), Olivia.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*waving*  Hi guys.  

Cobbie did you remember your camera?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Isn't it funny how a love of reading and finding a better way to do it with the Kindle can lead to so many fun things? Forums, chats, meet-ups...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Just got back home! I had a great time. I saw my first DX and KK and Oberon and JavoEdge and JTote and netbook, and I loved and wanted them all  ... and I may have accidentally enabled some to get my Purple Lacquer matte DG skin.
It was so nice to be able to put faces to names. The location was great (thanks, Jeff!), and everyone was so friendly.

Thanks so much for starting this thread, Andra! And thanks to everyone who came!



intinst said:


> Isn't it funny how a love of reading and finding a better way to do it with the Kindle can lead to so many fun things? Forums, chats, meet-ups...


I've never done anything like this before, but I'm so glad I did. Oh, KB. You may make me poor, but you make me so happy.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a great time too getting to know you all. Thanks to Jeff for finding such an awesome place.

And now, because some people will ask *cough*theAccessoriesinclined*cough* here are a couple of pictures of the Kindles in attendance with their covers closed and opened:


















Why, yes, they all have different pictures on the screensaver. That was on purpose.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no. Addie was missing when I took the group shot.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

And now, some pictures of the owners of the Kindles:










Cara (right) is asking whether we were taking pictures of people taking pictures....










... which we were  (that's Cobbie, Angela and Duane).










And another picture of Addie (with Andra an Jeff) for good measure.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like so much fun, I wish I could have been there this time.  Thanks for posting all the pictures


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And a great time was had by all.  A note on the photo of the Kindles - they actually came up with different screensavers - I mean, we wanted them different, but we didn't have to change any of them.  Notice how most are defaults because none of us had the 2.5 update yet.  And there are 3 Klassic Kindles there!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What case was the DX in?  Was it a Javoedge?
deb


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> I may have accidentally enabled some to get my Purple Lacquer matte DG skin.


Its a good bet if it was purple  it would have caught her eye.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> And a great time was had by all.


Thank you for organizing this, Andra. As Dona predicted, it was fun.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you for organizing this, Andra. As Dona predicted, it was fun.


  
Dona would have loved seeing the pictures.
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

drenee said:


> What case was the DX in? Was it a Javoedge?
> deb


Yes, it's a boring black carbon JavoEdge. I want something more exciting, but they just won't make interesting cases for the DX and I don't want to put it in an Oberon.
I saw a Noreve today and if they make DX cases, I may have to go that way.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought it looked very classy.  
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Dona would have loved seeing the pictures.


She was with us.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> ... and I may have accidentally enabled some to get my Purple Lacquer matte DG skin.


I NEED one of those skins. We put her Kindle in my flip cover to make sure the purple worked and it's just lovely.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeff, I think I was ... conveniently ... getting my iPod Touch from the car. But it seems I can't escape as you enlarged and cropped the pictures!

*Ahem* Andra, Noreve does make DX cases. Although, I'm pretty sure it's not a stand like your JavoEdge. 
And doesn't DG have a discount code out right now? 
The purple skin did look really good with the case. And I really liked that case.



kadac00 said:


> Its a good bet if it was purple  it would have caught her eye.


We have that in common! I was never a purple person before, but now I can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

drenee said:


> What case was the DX in? Was it a Javoedge?
> deb


Yes, its a boring black viynl that to me is a little flimsy. Of course this is the kindle Andra permits me to read so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

very good, Cobbie.  and no playing photo effect with people!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Awww...but that would be so much fun.


Okay, you can do it, IF you get their permission.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pictures! Thanks everyone for posting. It looks like such a good time.

One of these days we'll have a Maine get-together.

How far did everyone travel for this one?

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Great pictures! Thanks everyone for posting. It looks like such a good time.
> 
> One of these days we'll have a Maine get-together.
> 
> ...


Hey Leslie, you do a Maine one and I'll try and come up!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I enjoyed your pics so much.  Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Okay, you can do it, IF you get their permission.


Is there an "add hair" photo effect?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I had a WONDEFUL time! Awesome location... the biggest squirrels I have ever seen in "person"... well, except for DD... she was a squirrel in Willy Wonka yesterday!  I met Olivia about 20 minutes from my house at 9:15 and we got to the meet at 1:40... OK... we may have stopped at Buccee's & Cracker Barrell...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey gang... I know I am a bit late, but I did make it home safely. I got back into town at 7:30 but stopped by the hospitial to visit with a friend whose mother is in hospice care. Got home after 9 and then spent half an hour on the phone with my mom.

I had such a wonderful time today. It was so great meeting everyone and the weather and location were both awesome. Can't wait to do this again! I haven't had a chance to download pictures yet. I took the scenic route home so it took 4 hours and a little bit. Longer than the trip down this morning, but much more relaxing.

Well, off to download pictures (hope I can remember how to post them)


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Great pictures!  Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! 

I was a little frightened seeing the different screensavers at the same time.  It is bad enough seeing one at a time.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations on a great meet.
And thank you so much for sharing the pics.

Just sayin......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pics!  Glad everyone had a good time.

(When's the next one?  )


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, let's see if I can remember how to do this...








AddieLove & Andra








Alvin aka The Atomic Bookworm taking a pic of me taking a pic of him!








Jeff (this has to be my fav pic of the day)








Meredith Sinclair & OliviaD








Cobbie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Alvin & AddieLove








AddieLove & Andra








Meredith Sinclair








OliviaD








Alvin, The Atomic Bookworm








Cara (Andra & Duane's cousin)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Duane aka kadac00








Duane's nose, Cara & Alvin

I see that I never got a full face pic of Duane or of Andra. Andra is in several pictures, but always from the side or in the background. Sorry, Andra!! Sorry, Duane!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Last ones...








Cobbie's dessert








White Chocolate Strawberry Cake








Some unknown flowers on the patio








Same flowers with the white bloom in the center








Our Kindles (I am too short to get a good shot)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> Dona would have loved seeing the pictures.
> deb


Yes, she would have... She was fondly remembered today.



AddieLove said:


> We have that in common! I was never a purple person before, but now I can't seem to get enough of it.


Addie I have always been a purple person and will be ordering the Purple Lacquer skin for my KK and my Blackberry!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad everyone's home safe. Thanks to all for a great day.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I had a WONDEFUL time! Awesome location... the biggest squirrels I have ever seen in "person"... well, except for DD... she was a squirrel in Willy Wonka yesterday!  I met Olivia about 20 minutes from my house at 9:15 and we got to the meet at 1:40... OK... we may have stopped at Buccee's & Cracker Barrell...


O my gosh! there's a Buc-ee's over that way too?! they're every where now! I went to school with the guy who owns them and I remember the very first one when it opened and how little it was and how we preferred going to 7-11 because it had more selection.

I love looking at all the pictures and I'm looking forward to the next one and hoping I can make it to that one.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Angela,
I'm glad you got home safely.  Your pictures turned out really well.  I think the pink flowers are Bougainvillea - they are very popular farther south in the state.

We had folks from multiple locations drive in for this (don't hit me if I get them wrong).  Jeff came from McGregor.  Duane and I picked up Cara in Gerogetown coming from Cedar Park.  Addielove drove from San Antonio.  Atomic Bookworm and Cobbie came from the Dallas area.  Meredith and Olivia came from Houston.  I'm not sure where Angela started from...
Interestingly enough, none of us came from Austin proper.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics.  It looks like you had a lot of fun.  Maybe we'll make it to another Texas meet-up sometime.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I wish I could have been there!  Looks like ya'll had a great time.  That strawberry cake looks to die for!!  Love all the pictures.  At first I thought "they are sitting outside this time of year!", LOL  Glad ya'll had a nice breeze so you could enjoy the patio.  

I'm hoping to hit the next meetup, as long as its with in a few hours drive.  This time just wasn't good for me.  If hubby could just hurry up and get relocated down here with us, then my weekends will free up.  As it is, the kids and I only have two days a week with him, when he drives in on the weekends.  

Anyways, Glad you all had a wonderful time...  the smiles in all the pictures are priceless!  

Oh and seeing that many original screensavers at the same time is a bit scary.  I'm so ready to have the update! HAHA


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

ValeriGail said:


> Oh and seeing that many original screensavers at the same time is a bit scary. I'm so ready to have the update! HAHA


I think the only one that wasn't original screensavers was my KK. I had to put the Nancy Drew and LOTR screensavers on it - and since I won't get any more updates on it anyways, who cares??

I hope you can come to the next one. Duane, Cara and I got there early and settled on the patio so we could watch. Then there was a breeze so we just stayed out there. I do think it's getting a little late in the year to pull that off - by the time we left it was pretty warm.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Jeff with hair...<ducking and running> Blame Scarlet....she was the instigator. (no surprise there)


*giggle*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ LOL


I want to know where there is a Buc-ee's?? I am sure it wasn't between Longview and Waco!

Andra, I came from Longview area. It was a 4 hour drive but well worth it! Oh, and thanks for identifying the flower. I had never seen one like that before.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Although Jeff is quite handsome in the other pics, with or without hair and/or crown... I just had to post this one again because I like it!

This would make a good "author's jacket picture" on Jeff's next book!! 










edited to add: BTW, thanks for the compliments on the photos. I am still playing with/learning my newest lens and I wasn't sure how the pics would turn out.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it also shows the kind soul that lives inside the man...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, Angela. What a sweet thing to say.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Looks like everyone had fun.  Austin is a beautiful area. Especially the cake.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Looks like everyone had fun.


Wish you had been able to come. We had a nice chat about you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Angela said:


> Although Jeff is quite handsome in the other pics, with or without hair and/or crown... I just had to post this one again because I like it!
> 
> This would make a good "author's jacket picture" on Jeff's next book!!


Agreed, it would! That's a great picture.

(The Jeff-with-hair picture, on the other hand... no no no. It's Just Not Right. )


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so jealous!  Terlingua is just too far away!  I'm glad y'all had such a good time.  Love the pictures, especially the Kindle group picture.  That is a good looking group of Kindles!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I am so jealous! Terlingua is just too far away! I'm glad y'all had such a good time. Love the pictures, especially the Kindle group picture. That is a good looking group of Kindles!


How far are you from Midlland?? I go there to visit my son and his family 2-3 times a year (always in July and October) and would love to meet up with some West TX KBers.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Angela said:


> How far are you from Midlland?? I go there to visit my son and his family 2-3 times a year (always in July and October) and would love to meet up with some West TX KBers.


So close and yet so far. I'm four hours from Midland (definitely far) and yet, Midland is the closest big city. I know it well. It's where we fly out of, if you can imagine that (talk about long travel days ). It's where we have to go to the doctor if it's anything that needs a specialist. I go every few months just to do major shopping. So Midland would definitely be a possibility for a Kindle meet up but I don't know how many other West Texans are on Kindle Boards. I wish the timing of the Austin one had been luckier for me. I go to Austin every summer to visit my sister (and to go see the eye doctor-500 miles away! ).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> So close and yet so far. I'm four hours from Midland (definitely far) and yet, Midland is the closest big city. I know it well. It's where we fly out of, if you can imagine that (talk about long travel days ). It's where we have to go to the doctor if it's anything that needs a specialist. I go every few months just to do major shopping. So Midland would definitely be a possibility for a Kindle meet up but I don't know how many other West Texans are on Kindle Boards. I wish the timing of the Austin one had been luckier for me. I go to Austin every summer to visit my sister (and to go see the eye doctor-500 miles away! ).


I think in my almost 1 1/2 years on KB you are the first WTx member I've seen. I am sure there have to be Kindles out there somewhere, but I have never spotted any in the Midland area.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I wish the timing of the Austin one had been luckier for me. I go to Austin every summer to visit my sister (and to go see the eye doctor-500 miles away! ).


Let us know when you are heading this way and maybe we can work something out...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Andra said:


> Let us know when you are heading this way and maybe we can work something out...


Thank you so much for the offer. Unfortunately, this summer is super busy so I'm only doing a very quick trip that way. That's why I am loving Kindleboards, the virtual community is great for me!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I am so jealous! Terlingua is just too far away! I'm glad y'all had such a good time. Love the pictures, especially the Kindle group picture. That is a good looking group of Kindles!


Wow! Terlingua. I've been there a few times. I love West Texas!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Wow! Terlingua. I've been there a few times. I love West Texas!


I love living here now but it's funny, I grew up in Houston and barely heard of the Big Bend area until my late 20's.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a lot of fun! Thanks for the great pics (not sure about Jeff with hear or a crown though...)


----------

